# Mebeverine / Colofac (and Peppermint Oil)



## shejests (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi all,

Just started on Mebeverine (which I think is the same thing as Colofac??) several weeks ago.

What is your experience with this medication?

So far I have seen a lot of positives, although I still am experiencing some IBS-D, although less frequently! I've noticed that my stools like the most "normal" they have in years! Not too soft, not chunky etc. Smooth and regular. I also go more frequently throughout the day, rather than my usual single morning bowel movement plus whatever D strikes throughout the day.

Also no gas pain or cramping yet!

I've been taking it in conjunction with Peppermint oil capsules, which I think also is working really well! Also makes my breath nice and fresh ) Husband is thinking about taking peppermint oil too now, since it really is a nice effect!


----------

